#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  HBO doekjes...

## Tha Girl

Hbo's bezorgd over hoofddoeken  
*Door NRC correspondent Jutta Chorus*  


Collegeleden en decanen van de Hogeschool van Amsterdam en de Haagse Hogeschool zijn bezorgd over de toename van het aantal moslimstudentes met hoofddoek op hun scholen. Aan de Hogeschool van Amsterdam draagt bijna de helft van de moslimmeisjes hoofdbedekking. 

Ankie Verlaan, lid van het college van bestuur van de Hogeschool van Amsterdam: ,,De meisjes met hoofddoeken en de jongens met baarden voelen zich niet erkend, niet herkend. Er is sprake van maatschappelijke spanning: kijk naar de discriminerende opmerkingen die sommige moslims in het openbaar maken over joden. Als we daar niet snel iets aan doen, kan dat akelige gevolgen hebben.'' 

Volgens studentenmentor Eric Kensdell van de Hogeschool van Amsterdam hebben sommige moslimstudenten de neiging zich te isoleren: ,,Er is zoveel slecht nieuws over moslims. Ze tooien zich in hun eigen kleuren en vormen een beveiligd kordon.'' 

Minderhedencordinator Ana Maria Andreol van de Haagse Hogeschool ziet eenzelfde ontwikkeling: ,,Enkele maanden geleden weigerde een Nederlandse economiestudent samen te werken met een moslimmeisje omdat ze een hoofddoek droeg. Hij is in een ander groepje gezet. Andere moslimmeisjes zijn solidair. Ze redeneren: 'Nu zal je het krijgen ook' en gaan juist een hoofddoek dragen.'' 

Ook aan de Hogeschool Rotterdam stijgt het aantal studentes met hoofddoeken, maar collegelid Jasper Tuytel vindt dat geen aanleiding tot bezorgdheid. ,,Meer allochtonen is meer hoofddoekjes.'' 

Bestuurder Verlaan is tegen de aanwezigheid van de gebedsruimten op haar hogeschool. ,,Ik ben voor scheiding van kerk en staat. Dat betekent dat op een openbare school geen gebedsruimte zou moeten zijn.'' Binnenkort gaat zij in gesprek met studenten over deze voorzieningen. 

_Bron: NRC Handelsblad_ 
http://www.nrc.nl/binnenland/artikel/1070345090812.html

----------

